# Time for a silly question...



## Harry Muff (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok, here is the situation. I already have a set of 2 Elinchrom D-Lite heads with the El-Skyport trigger system.


I'm looking at moving over to Bowens eventually but in the meantime I'm going to buy a single Gemini 5000R head to be my main light, and a Bowens Travelpak to do some outdoor portraits. I'm only going to use the Elinchrom lights with it in the studio though.




Here's the thing... The Elinchrom kit comes with its own radio trigger system, and the Bowens strobe comes with nothing but has an option for Bowens' own trigger system.




Now the stupid question: Will the Elinchrom trigger on the camera set off the Gemini too?


I know, it's a major long-shot. But stranger things have happened, and if you don't ask, you don't know.




Assuming it is a stupid question, what are my options for triggering all three in the studio?


If I had the Elinchrom transceiver on the camera, could I connect the Bowens light using a cable? Would one cancel out the other? Would the camera throw a Sh1t-fit?


I dont want to buy the Bowens trigger just yet as I'm sure it won't trigger the Elinchroms either. 


Would a Pocket Wizard trigger the built in Elinchrom receivers? I know, anther long shot.




I know the real answer is a Pocket Wizard set up that covers all three strobes, but I checked before I flushed last time and, sadly, there was no money.




Your thoughts please, Ladies and Gentlemen.


----------



## Harry Muff (Oct 29, 2013)

Just thought of another option...


Are there any disadvantages to triggering the Elinchroms using the Skyport and relying on the slave cell in the Bowens?


----------



## Sith Zombie (Oct 29, 2013)

On my lights, the receiver is built in to the power cable and attached with a quarter inch jack into the light. The trigger then sits on my hot-shoe. If your set up is the same I think it would work with the bowers but i'm not familiar with the skyport system. On the other hand theres no disadvantage I can think of for using the bowen as as slave, it's probably the way to go until you build up your bowens kit a bit.


----------



## Harry Muff (Oct 31, 2013)

Ok, so until I decide on what I'm going to do, I'm going to try using my 430EX set to manual and the lowest power setting, as well as pointing upwards to set off my 500R via the slave cell.


A quick test indoors suggests it should work as the power of the strobe should easily overpower any light from the 430EX.


A bit over the top, but it'll get me through until my Elinchroms arrive (They're being shipped to me as I've moved countries).


I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

